# steds at 52



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

ive done 3 cycles in the past , last one was 2ml of test e , 1ml of deca a week (12 weeks) with a d-bol kick start at 30mg to 50 mg per day for 6 weeks , that was 3 years ago , now im 52 what is a ok/good cycle to do ? heard on some forums that no to take dbol or winnie due to my age and joints but my liver is good and no alcohol for 15 years , diet is good as well , just asking the question to see any older folks on here have any ideas or info , thanks


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

No reason not to ? You get to a point where your natural test levels are low , I did .

Test works , just remember that once you've opened the box you'll never close it .

Kick start Winnie or Tbol or Prop

Run with Test , that's all you need bud ...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

No reason not to if you're otherwise healthy. I'm mid forties, probably the best time to use gear is when you've had kids/vasectomy and have less to lose.

Cycle what you did last time if you were happy with the results.

Edit - do pre cycle hormone panel so as you know your natural levels. It'll help if you come off or decide to b&c


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

N666T said:


> ive done 3 cycles in the past , last one was 2ml of test e , 1ml of deca a week (12 weeks) with a d-bol kick start at 30mg to 50 mg per day for 6 weeks , that was 3 years ago , now im 52 what is a ok/good cycle to do ? heard on some forums that no to take dbol or winnie due to my age and joints but my liver is good and no alcohol for 15 years , diet is good as well , just asking the question to see any older folks on here have any ideas or info , thanks


 Here's a link to supplements some of the guys in here regularly use. I know you didn't ask for this but it makes sense as using AAS does have some side effects. You don't have to take notice of it. Im in my mid 40s. I do whatever I feel will benefit me. Research backed as well. Use the swoll troll link not the 2nd one. It explains reasons why. Ignore 2nd one. It wasn't the one I was supposed to upload

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/309525-everything-you-use-and-why/?do=embed

If you're going to use winstrol, get some liver support in. Strom support is one that guys on here use, myself included. Or TUDCA. Regular blood test using a company called Medichecks. Give a blood donation too. I do 3-4 times a year. When you attend blood donation, answer NO to all questions especially the one asking if you're using AAS (obviously).

Eat oily fish 2-3 times a week for heart health or else supplement with fish oil (I use Norwegian fish oil - Carlson's) or capsule supplement. Include extra virgin olive oil in diet as well. Increase healthy cholesterol HDL (High density lipids) and helps lower LDL (low density lipids).

Regular cardio for heart/lung health plus cardio has a whole host of major benefits. 25-30 minutes each time 3-6 times a week.

Read the AMA thread in the steroid/testosterone section. We have gurus ElChapo and Ghost recon answering loads of Q on AAS, lifting, recovery, nutrition & overall health.

You probably know all the above so I'm not trying to tell you how to suck eggs, however, it's not just about using gear :thumb


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

@N666T

This is what I use:

Carlson's liquid fish oil daily. Don't eat any fish at all

Curcumin/black pepper extract

Vit D

Multivit

CoQ10

K2

Magnesium

Zinc picolinate

Vit c effervescent

5mg cialias every 2-3 days


----------

